# What Do YOU Need Help With The Most?



## LENNON500 (Oct 4, 2016)

Hi everyone!
I'm so happy to be a part of this community 

This may seem like a silly question, but what piece of today's technology gives you the most fits?
Is it these new smart cell phones that everyone runs around with?
Is it laptop/desktop computing?
Is it the crazy remote controls and HD TV's that are so popular nowadays?
What is it that makes you feel the most frustrated and you wish there were more clear, plain English explanations for?
We all want to keep in touch with children, grandchildren, siblings who are far away and we all want to be able to use these amazing gadgets, but I know they can be so frustrating and over complicated to make work.

Please let me know! I am here to help you. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## jujube (Oct 4, 2016)

Yes, yes, and yes......


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 4, 2016)

The only thing I have trouble with is changing the time on the clock in my car, it's right half the year!!!


----------



## Falcon (Oct 4, 2016)

:wave:  Hi Marty.  Welcome to the forum.  Thanks for the help if ever I need it.  We have a few
others on here who are very helpful and I've used their advice many times.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 4, 2016)

Hi and nice to meet you...It took me a year to be able to turn on my husband's cell phone. My daughter is special needs and can work the TV remote, record shows, find movies, you name it. I cannot turn it on. Yep it's really bad...


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 4, 2016)

I build computers for a hobby, and relish every aspect of the latest technology....


...however, the VCR I bought back in 1980 still has it's display blinking :


----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 5, 2016)

I think you'll find here that a few of us are semi-retired/retired IT professionals and will be interesting to get to know you better.


----------



## LENNON500 (Oct 5, 2016)

I'm sure that's true, and likewise bluebreezes


----------

